# Dấu hiệu cảnh báo cơ thể bạn tiêu thụ đường quá mức



## Vietcorset (30/1/19)

_Hãy cùng Việt Corset tìm hiểu những dấu hiệu dễ nhận ra. Khi cơ thể của bạn đang tiêu thụ đường quá mức._
Đường là một loại gia vị cần thiết trong cuộc sống của mỗi chúng ta. Sử dụng lượng đường vừa đủ sẽ cung cấp đầy đủ năng lượng cho cơ thể. Để có thể tham gia vào quá trình duy trì hoạt động sống của một cơ thể. Tuy nhiên tiêu thụ đường quá mức khiến gây hại cho cơ thể. Thậm chí là gây ra các căn bệnh khó chữa trong cuộc sống hiện nay như bệnh tiểu đường. Dưới đây là những dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể bạn đang tiêu thụ đường quá mức cho phép. Cần phải đặc biệt lưu ý.

*Cơ thể luôn có cảm giác thèm đường*
Đường luôn hiện diện trong những món ăn khoái khẩu hàng ngày. Khi sử dụng đường nó sẽ giải phóng dopamine khiến cơ thể bạn thấy hưng phấn hơn. Tuy nhiên một khi cơn hưng phấn qua đi thì bạn lại muốn tiếp tục có cảm giác như thế. Cơn thèm đường sẽ khiến bạn tiêu thụ đường nhiều hơn. Nếu cơn thèm xảy ra thường xuyên thì chính là dấu hiệu bạn tiêu thụ đường quá mức.

*Cách khắc phục*
Hãy cắt giảm đường tinh luyện hay siro ngọt. Và thay thế chúng bằng những loại hoa quả tự nhiên. Đồng thời duy trì chế độ ăn uống cân bằng sẽ giúp bạn giảm đi tình trạng này.






Tiêu thụ đường quá mức gây hại cho cơ thể​
*Tăng cân một cách đột ngột*
Cân nặng và giảm eo là luôn là điều chị em phải quan tâm. Và thực sự không hề dễ chịu khi những bộ cánh yêu thích cứ ngày càng chật ních. Vòng eo bạn to ra một cách bất thường. Đây là những dấu hiệu tiêu thụ đường quá mức làm cho trọng lượng cơ thể tăng lên.
Đồ ăn vặt thường là những nguyên nhân gây tăng cân nhanh chóng. Lượng đường hấp thụ quá nhiều sẽ làm tăng khả năng sản xuất insulin trong cơ thể. Sau đó lưu trữ chất béo dư thừa tập trung nhiều ở bụng eo và đùi.

*Nổi mụn cũng là do nguyên nhân tiêu thụ đường quá mức*
Các thực phẩm có chứa nhiều đường khiến cho mức insulin trong cơ thể tăng lên. Gây liên kết đường với phân tử protein. Ngay sau khi glucose hấp thụ vào máu. Nó sẽ khởi động quá trình phức tạp mà có thể gây viêm, khiến bạn gặp các vấn đề về da. Việc tăng nhiều insulin làm tăng hoạt động của tuyến dầu trên da.
Điều đó cho ta biết rằng, tiêu thụ đường quá mức là nhân tố gây ra mụn trên da. Hãy thay đổi thói quen ăn uống hàng ngày nếu bạn không muốn da nhiều mụn và trở nên xấu đi. Bạn không phải cần cắt bỏ hoàn toàn lượng đường mà chỉ cần hạn chế đường trong khẩu phần ăn.

_



_
_Tiêu thụ đường quá mức là nguyên nhân gây nổi mụn_​
*Đau cơ bắp và khớp xương*
Lượng đường trong chế độ ăn uống quá nhiều khiến các tế bào miễn dịch tiết ra nhiễm vào máu. Phá vỡ đi protein gắn với phân tử glucose. Càng hấp thụ nhiều đường thì quá trình này diễn ra càng liện tục trong cơ thể. Một loạt phản ứng sinh hóa trong cơ thể diễn ra gây nên các viêm nhiễm. Ảnh hưởng tới cơ quan cơ thể như viêm khớp, đục thủy tinh thể, các căn bệnh về tim mạch và suy giảm trí nhớ.

_



_
_tiêu thụ đường quá mức làm suy thoái cơ, khớp_​
*Hay bị ốm vặt, cảm cúm*
Tiêu thụ đường quá mức sẽ giảm khả năng của các tế bào miễn dịch tấn công vi khuẩn khi bạn bị ốm. Vitamin C mà cơ thể cần để chống bệnh cảm cúm rất giống với cấu trúc hóa học của glucose. Thay vì kiếm vitamin C thì hệ miễn dịch lại lấy đi lượng glucose không có khả năng chống lại vi khuẩn cúm. Điều này dẫn đến việc không chống lại bệnh được mà còn làm hệ miễn dịch suy yếu đi.
Để phòng tránh tình trạng này thì bạn nên giảm đi lượng đường không cần thiết với cơ thể. Và bổ sung các loại trái cây có chứa nhiều vitamin C, E và kẽm.





Trên đây là những dấu hiệu cảnh báo bạn đang tiêu thụ đường quá mức. Chị em cần lưu ý kĩ nha. Hãy cùng Việt Corset đồng hành trên quá trình giảm cân nào.


----------

